# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Ma mới đố các bạn nhé!

## haqn84

Có một chú đại bàng đang bay lượn trên trời kiếm mồi. Đang bay thì nó thấy một cô thỏ đang gặm cỏ dưới đồi. Chú đại bàng liền xà xuống, nhưng mới nửa đường thì cô thỏ nhìn thấy chú đại bàng liền nói to:
-..........................
Thế là chú đại bàng cụp cánh lại đâm đầu vô đá chết tươi.

Hỏi Cô thỏ nói gì với chú đại bàng?

Đoán ko trúng thì ko có thưởng.
Đoán trúng thì được một tràng pháo ... chân!!!

----------


## hongluongseo

ặc nói gì vậy pó tay.............................................

----------


## ringhn9x

Có một chú đại bàng đang bay lượn trên trời kiếm mồi. Đang bay thì nó thấy một cô thỏ đang gặm cỏ dưới đồi. Chú đại bàng liền xà xuống, nhưng mới nửa đường thì cô thỏ nhìn thấy chú đại bàng liền nói to:
-..... Về đi! Vợ chú sắp đẻ em bé rồi! 
Thế là chú đại bàng cụp cánh lại đâm đầu vô đá chết tươi.

Hỏi Cô thỏ nói gì với chú đại bàng?

Đoán ko trúng thì ko có thưởng.
Đoán trúng thì được một tràng pháo ... chân!!!

----------


## gahech93

chắc chú thỏ bảo:"Sợ gì con đại bàng BD ấy!", phải không????? [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]):boxing:

----------


## martinivu

Mọi người đoán sai hết rồi. Đợi khoảng 5-6 lượt trả lời sai nữa thì em giải luôn

----------


## nxtk2401

ó một chú đại bàng đang bay lượn trên trời kiếm mồi. Đang bay thì nó thấy một cô thỏ đang gặm cỏ dưới đồi. Chú đại bàng liền xà xuống, nhưng mới nửa đường thì cô thỏ nhìn thấy chú đại bàng liền nói to:
- Chú Bàng ah! Chị mới lên thần xong công 50+9 giáp đồng 2+4. Chú ko đú đc đâu !
Thế là chú đại bàng cụp cánh lại đâm đầu vô đá chết tươi.

----------


## hientatthanh

Cô thỏ nói: Bác thợ săn ơi, có thêm thằng Bàng nữa mắc bẫy nè [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## vipkongtu

Thôi để mình giải luôn nhé.
Cô thỏ nhìn lên trời la lớn.
-Ô, Chim - thấy rồi.
Chú đại bàng mắc cỡ cụp cánh lại => ko bay được nên đâm đầu vô đá chết tươi. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## thoitrangpk

Lạy chúa cái đáp án của bạn....

----------


## daikin

Chưa chết đâu cha nội.Sao gọi ma vậy ? [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## blkaka

> Lạy chúa cái đáp án của bạn....


 Ai bảo Chú Đại bàng và... bạn nghĩ theo kiểu "đen tối" làm chi... :innocent:

----------


## lebachit

dap an wa sock!!!!Ăx!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11

----------


## blackhat.teamseo

có ji đâu mà phài ngại?cú thoải mãi đi[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------

